# It’s all here, apparently...



## Lam (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi all.

I have recently purchased a Sage Dual Boiler to pair with my Sage Smart Grinder Pro. I also am using the Acaia Lunar scales. My issue; after hours of reading and many wasted beans I just cannot achieve consistent espresso. I am aiming for the desired 18g ground coffee into 36g extracted espresso in 25-30 seconds. Impossible! 
Can anyone help? Please??


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Concentrate on getting the 36g, but don't focus on it being 25-30s. Grind finer if the coffee is sour.


----------



## Lam (Dec 3, 2019)

Thank you. On the Sage DB it has a double shot button which just runs for 30 seconds before it shuts off. Shall I ignore that and just use the manual button and aim to stop at 36g?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lam said:


> Thank you. On the Sage DB it has a double shot button which just runs for 30 seconds before it shuts off. Shall I ignore that and just use the manual button and aim to stop at 36g?


 Yes, do that.


----------



## Lam (Dec 3, 2019)

Thank you. It sounds simple but I'm such a visual learner and left to my own devices I'm lost so this is helpful.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi Lam

Having good consistent grind distribution 
and tamping will lead to more consistency with your shots.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lam (Dec 3, 2019)

Thank you Jason. I think my tamping is consistent, I'm not a massive fan of my grinder (but I'm pretty sure it's the end user not the grinder that's at fault). I do spend time ensuring the grind is evenly distributed, minus air pockets and evenly tamped. But good advice, I really appreciate it. 
it's so frustrating not getting good coffee from this set up!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lam said:


> it's so frustrating not getting good coffee from this set up!


 What is the most obvious problem with the coffee?


----------



## Lam (Dec 3, 2019)

Honesty, it's me. I'm too focussed on the timing. I've been advised to forget that and just focus on extraction weight which is what I will do starting again tomorrow. Weigh pre grind, weigh post grind, manually pull the shot and stop as close to 36g as I can. The timing, I guess, is less important. I was trying to achieve all variables which I just cannot do and was wasting so much coffee it was criminal. So I'll crack on again tomorrow and see how I get on!


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Don't forget the most important part of it all, that's pull a shot that you enjoy to drink 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lam (Dec 3, 2019)

Jason11 said:


> Don't forget the most important part of it all, that's pull a shot that you enjoy to drink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you Jason. I do forget this in pursuit of the numbers. Which inevitably gets me in a pickle. But you are right. Absolutely. Truly thank you.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I've only used the manual button on my DB,

I believe the 2 shot button can be programed, but would rather the shot ran over for a few seconds and got the weight rather than the other way round!


----------



## Lam (Dec 3, 2019)

truegrace said:


> I've only used the manual button on my DB,
> 
> I believe the 2 shot button can be programed, but would rather the shot ran over for a few seconds and got the weight rather than the other way round!


 Agreed on that. I had got caught up with automation when I actually wanted to move away from that. (I just naively thought I want to achieve a double shot so I'll press the double shot button!!).


----------



## Lam (Dec 3, 2019)

Morning all...

I had been so focussed on all the variables I was forgetting about enjoying the coffee. I was using automation too readily (pressing the double shot button on the SDB as opposed using the manual button and controlling the extraction).

This morning I am currently sitting down enjoying a very nice double shot Americano, 18g ground coffee into 37g coffee (I didn't stop in time!!!). I couldn't tell you what the shot time was as I simply didn't look (this was rather liberating in itself!). I do know the pressure was bang on 9 bar.

The devil is in the detail and he certainly got to me yesterday. I am ever so grateful to you for your guidance and keeping me sane. I can now see the importance of scales and have a new determination to finally get this right!


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Lam said:


> Morning all...
> 
> I had been so focussed on all the variables I was forgetting about enjoying the coffee. I was using automation too readily (pressing the double shot button on the SDB as opposed using the manual button and controlling the extraction). This morning I am currently sitting down enjoying a very nice double shot Americano, 18g ground coffee into 37g coffee (I didn't stop in time!!!). I couldn't tell you what the shot time was as I simply didn't look (this was rather liberating in itself!). I do know the pressure was bang on 9 bar. The devil is in the detail and he certainly got to me yesterday. I am ever so grateful to you for your guidance and keeping me sane. I can now see the importance of scales and have a new determination to finally get this right!


Glad you're enjoying the coffee you're making Lam 

I maybe would still keep an eye on shot time as if it starts to come down significantly you may want to grind a little finer to get the cup that you like. But certainly don't use it as a be all and end all of a good shot 

Anywhere in the low 20 seconds to mid 30 seconds should give you an optimal flavour


----------

